# Dark circles and small white bumps?



## SPaHB (Jan 15, 2007)

I have had small white bumps and dark circles under my eyes ever since about 8th grade ( i'm a freshman in college now) no eye cream will take them away.

has anyone else had these small white/skin colored bumps?

they run on top of the purple circle it self.. they are so anoying and nothing covers them up! any suggestions? products? home remedies?


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 15, 2007)

Those small white bumps have a medical name. I will respond again when I remember it... BTW I have those as well.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

i have dark circles, but no bumps. sorry i can't help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SPaHB (Jan 15, 2007)

AngelaGM Those small white bumps have a medical name. I will respond again when I remember it... BTW I have those as well.

is it milia?


----------



## Siawby (Jan 15, 2007)

Great question, SPaHB...I have the same problems and have been trying to find out a solution for years...


----------



## nail angel (Jan 15, 2007)

The white spots are called milia. They cannot be squeezed like 'normal' spots as you can damage the skin, you can however get them treated at a salon. A qualified therapist can use a very fine needle called a micro-lance to remove the white lumps from under your skin. The dark ciricles may be harder to remove however as these can be hereditary and nothing will remove them.


----------



## charish (Jan 15, 2007)

you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree, the white bumps sound like milia to me.

As far as the dark undereye circles, I think the only thing you can really do is drink plenty of water and keep the area hydrated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hth.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 15, 2007)

Milia are not raised bumps on the skin, They are flat and look like white blackheads. Paula Begoun discussed the raised bumps and how to treat them.

Go to cosmeticscop.com and search through her newsletters.

I believe she recommended Retin A as a possible sure for your condition.

Her latest newsletter discussed dark circles and how to conceal.

Never let anyone other than a doctor insert needles into your skin (nurses or qualified medical staff withdrawing blood exempt).


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have the same problem. Dark circles with the little bumps. They're really not that noticeable though unless you're like right up in my face staring. As for the circles, I used some of my mom's BE eye concealer stuff, and it was great! Thinking about buying some.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 15, 2007)

As per Paula: "I suspect what the woman was trying to diagnose for you was a condition called milia. If what you have around your eyes are whitish, solid bumps that are not inflamed and haven't changed in size, then they are most likely milia, though a dermatologist or physician could tell you definitively what they are. If what you have is indeed milia, they are filled with skin cells and lipids generated in the oil gland/hair follicle. It turns out milia are very common, occurring in women and men of all ages from infants to adults, and they often show up around the eyes and cheeks. There is no research or information anywhere showing that milia is the result of not using an eye cream.

Milia can be left alone safely, but they can also be removed by a physician with a tiny incision using a cutting-edge needle and then removing the stuff inside the pore. Milia can also be effectively removed with lasers or microdermabrasion" (Sources: emedicine.com/DERM/topic265.htm and Lasers in Surgery and Medicine, December 1997, pages 13â€“19).


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2007)

I think that's Milia too.

Check these threads for more info about Milia

*https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12/milia-8892.html*

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ads-43380.html


----------



## nail angel (Jan 16, 2007)

I assume this is in reference to the earlier advice I gave. The beauticians that carry ouit this treatment should have qualified in cosmetic surjery/cosmetology and therefore should be on a par with nurses and doctors where health, safety and hygiene is concerned. You cannot just go to any old person and get them to stick needles in your face!


----------



## SPaHB (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks everyone this has been so helpful! the bumps are deffinately not inflammed and don't change size. the often look less visible when i get more sleep. this has to be because of the dark circles underneath them. to day they actually appear flat.. this only happens once in a while. probly because my eyes are puffy today.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks Leony.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 21, 2007)

Therefore, if someone is truly qualified to insert needles into their client's faces, they will have taken courses from recognized and accredited colleges/universities. And their qualifications will be prominently displayed for both the public and inspectors to review.


----------

